# Mikhail Vasilievich Pletnev (14 april 1957)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian concert pianist, conductor & composer.

M.Pletnev Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1997)















M.Pletnev's viola concerto by Alexander Akimov






Pletnev Jazz Suite at RNO 20th Anniversary Jubilee Concert















Tchaikovsky-M.Pletnev - "Andante maestoso" (performs M.Kazitsky)















M.Pletnov-Tchaikovsky "Nutcracker" - Andante maestoso






M.Pletnov - P. Tchaikovsky, "Nutcracker", March






M.Pletnov-Tchaikovsky "Nutcracker" Trepak






Tchaikovsky-M.Pletnev - "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" concert suite from "The Nutcracker"






M Pletnev Small variations on the theme Rachmaninov As dur Spanish Arseniy Lanin, 13 years old















Shchedrin-Pletnev Prologue and the Races


----------

